#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Sugestões para o portal

## daniell

creio que duas coisas simples podem ser feitas para melhorar a cara do UL a primeira seria formatar com uma fonte e tamanho mais proprio o texto no rodape do site, na verdade acho que deveriam sair algumas informacoes que considero desnecessarias. E ficar somente:

PHP-Nuke Copyright © 2005 by Francisco Burzi. This is free software, and you may redistribute it under the GPL. PHP-Nuke comes with absolutely no warranty, for details, see the license.


outra ideia é nas noticias publicadas abaixo do titulo temos sempre: Enviado em Segunda ....... por scorpion por exemplo, esse texto esta centralizado, nao acho que ficou mto bonito, acho q ficaria melhor se fosse posto a esquerda..

bom sao minhas sugestoes nao eh mto mas.. tai

abracos!
Daniel

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Opa obrigado vamos ver como fica alinhado a esquerda  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ja alinhei a esquerda look  :Smile:

----------


## daniell

ficou melhor na minha opinião  :Big Grin:  

valew pela atencao aí!

Daniel

----------


## MarcusMaciel

sempre que tiver alguma ideia pode falar que vamos tentar fazer o maximo possivel para realiza-la

----------


## fpmazzi

Pessoal uma dica, pq no menu do lado esquerdo onde ficam as duvidas, nao aumentamos o numero de duvidas que aparecem simultaneamente, pois durante o dia existe uma alta rotatividade de respostas, e duvidas, se esse numero aumentar, creio que ficara mais facil de sanar muito mais duvidas,´pois as vezes pode ocorrer de algumas pessoas ficarem sem resposta, simplesmente pq a pessoa que sabia nao viu, e como apareceram outras o povo ficou sem ter a resposta....

valews espero ter ajudado......

----------

